# doublepost doldrums ... Any Fox Freaks out there to help a Scirocco Sheik get a '93 Dead Fox ALIVE?



## africanwind (Sep 14, 2003)

seems no one visits this area very often










_Modified by africanwind at 5:11 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## Canadian V-Dub (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: doublepost doldrums ... Any Fox Freaks out there to help a Scirocco Sheik get ... (africanwind)*

Why Fox people?
Curious, although I'm nowhere near you...
EDIT: NVM, I didn't read the whole title and thought you wanted help with your Scirocco.
But, please do elaborate on your Fox tribulations.


_Modified by Canadian V-Dub at 4:03 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: doublepost doldrums ... Any Fox Freaks out there to help a Scirocco Sheik get ... (africanwind)*

It depends on your problem ? I have 2 93 foxes and another that i jus scrapped out


----------

